# You thought THAT guy was on dope?!?!



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

WTF is this supposed to be?

alpine mrv-f304 v12 9400 watts max power | eBay

Has Alpine on the sink but being the Alpine fanboy I am, I've never seen an Alpine sink that looks like that.


----------



## blacklisthunter (Dec 3, 2008)

its a one of a kind rare mating of audioblah and alpine?


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

might be able to get for $20-25 shipped. might be worth a benjamin just to see what's inside that thing.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

looks like an audiobahn with alpine graphics over teh top.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

That's not an Alpine... I've seen ghetto knockoffs like this! These bastards are so cocky that they literally put the Alpine logo on their crap. Pisses me off when I go to the swap meet and see the Koreans there selling imitation ****... I look at it as a slap in the face to America and it's laws. F'n thieves. It's not enough that we open up out borders and give people opportunities... They thank us by kicking us in the nuts.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

overseas knock off


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

9400 Watts?!  I hope I can win this bad boy


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

lol. read his response to the person that left him a negative. The buyer could not read at all. lol


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Alpine is japanese isn't it? So how is that a slap in the face to americans?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

WRX2010 said:


> lol. read his response to the person that left him a negative. The buyer could not read at all. lol


I think the seller is in denial that he may be the dumb asssssss! IMHO


----------



## morning_wood (Nov 13, 2010)

generalkorrd said:


> Alpine is japanese isn't it? So how is that a slap in the face to americans?


haha..

x2


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ryan, that too. But the post for the iTouch says "this ipod has a few problems the external speaker dont work and one side of the headphone jack aint working" and the buyer says the left speaker is out. they are both dumbasses


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

generalkorrd said:


> Alpine is japanese isn't it? So how is that a slap in the face to americans?


I was speaking in general when it comes to them manufacturing knockoff **** and pretending it's real with no worries of getting in trouble for it. You knew what I meant! This country opens it's borders to people who want to have better opportunities... and some of them slap us in the face by dodging taxes, working illegally and selling bootleg garbage. The American culture has been so dilluted by this ******** that I'm really not sure what it means to be "American" anymore. This isnt a debate I was just giving my opinion...And the Japanese Alpine was good stuff... don't think it's manufactured there anymore. :thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh man I was always looking for one of those. Can really use the 9.4k watts. LOL.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

for anyone who's serious about buying this, 9400 watts is nothing to laugh at. be sure to update your electrical system. i highly recommend iraqqi alternators.


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

douggiestyle said:


> for anyone who's serious about buying this, 9400 watts is nothing to laugh at. be sure to update your electrical system. i highly recommend iraqqi alternators.


9400watts is 170 standard lowbeam headlights...

I got to see a warhorse and the nuclear reactor it required for power yesterday... 8 batteries??? 3 alternators???


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

I soo want this, lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Did someone on here bid on it?

It would be fun to see inside it once you drill through the backing plate spot welds. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Did someone on here bid on it?
> 
> It would be fun to see inside it once you drill through the backing plate spot welds.
> 
> ...


If you choose to accept this MISSION it will self distruct in t-Five minutes!!!!


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

These are all chinese made and i had the honour of listening to one of these even once.

Lots of adulterated power which produces crap from speakers.

I have even seen the interiors. They are pretty much crappy. The Heat sink is the only nice thing though.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldnt be suprise if it uses the TO-220 transistors and a few of them. I bet the toroid is a small one with a few winds on it. Am even willing to bet that it doesn't have any name brand component inside. All chinese parts.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> I wouldnt be suprise if it uses the TO-220 transistors and a few of them. I bet the toroid is a small one with a few winds on it. Am even willing to bet that it doesn't have any name brand component inside. All chinese parts.


"I bet the toroid is a small one with a few winds on it" Is that another way of saying you don't think it has any BALLS?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ryanr7386 said:


> "I bet the toroid is a small one with a few winds on it" Is that another way of saying you don't think it has any BALLS?


Its not just about the toroid but what output transistors it uses and how many. Also if it uses quality components or cheap china replica's.


----------

